# Abandoned Sailboat found at Sea



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

It's an old story...Boat Abandoned en route to Bermuda Washes up on M.V. - Cruisers & Sailing Forums


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

ottos said:


> It's an old story...[/url]


Still good entertainment for the keyboard sailors....


----------

